# Shadow1w2 Wiimote Currently playing animations



## shadow1w2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey all,
Just thought I'd shoot this one out and ask for some input.
I made this wiimote pixel art ya?






Then I thought, well, I'd like a currently playing thing in my sig and Dropbox lets me update things real fast like, so why not something like this?




Wait ten seconds and it changes.

What you guys think?
Too much?
Needs a better animation?

I was going for quick and easy but smooth really.

However, I also thought it would be nice to give em out with different games on em for all my fellow GBAtempers.
Maybe just give out the PSD file too, but I'd rather do them myself to keep the look.
So what would you guys like to see?
What games would you want on them the most?
Wiiware, Wii games, Wii Homebrew, Wii VC anything is fine.

Also would anyone wanna use them?

Any input is fine.

Heres some others:




Half as long.





Wii Quake





Crappy Gradius Rebirth version. (full length)

Oh and I really suggest dropbox.
www.getdropbox.com
Simple folder synching file storage service.
Great for things like my sig Wiimote.
Just update the gif file and overright the one in the folder and bam instantl updated online too.
Saves a ton of time.

So ya, what you guys think and what kinda games would you like to see?
Maybe just icons and no words?

Oh and there a Wii game save icon archive anywhere? Would save some time.
Doing mostly custom work so far.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 10, 2008)

Something like that.. Well I find it pretty useless , Nice idea but im not sure it would be a hit.

I cant find a good use for a wiimote pixelated, even in animations I find it pretty useless
But it looks great , Exactly like the real one , Great job.


----------



## redact (Oct 10, 2008)

that looks sweet, although tbh i'd prolly never use it.  still looks cool tho


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input and comments.
I did it using the wiimote as refrence.
Though I think I might draw an isometric one eventually.
Its rather easy since its just a rectangle really.

But ya, it may be a tad pointless, but the whole point is to just look nice.
Guess I'll just keep it to myself for now then.

Thanks.


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

Make it faster, like 1-2 seconds.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats pretty cool, But yeah, I'd make it faster maybe every 2-3 seconds, *People are impatient.*


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 14, 2008)

It's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice job! I like the timing at the end of the first one, I think the "currently playing" frame sits there for a little too long in the first half, but the sliding speed is spot on, makes it non-obstrusive which is what I think you were going for without taking a month of sundays to get to the point. Very nice.


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd make it quite a bit faster, but it's definately a cool idea.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Almost forgot I made this thread.

Thanks for the comments. I'll give that a try next time I get to it.


----------

